# Rain Guards



## cmack111 (Feb 25, 2011)

Does anyone know where you can get the rain guards that go over your door windows?

I like to drive with the windows down but it rains alot in washington.

I have looked everywhere. Lots of places list them for the g8's and g6's and all the other pontiac's but not for ours.

Please help


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Go and look at your car: what would you attach it too? That's why nobody makes one for the GTO.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think I saw some stick-on ones once. They looked very tacky


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Stick on ones? Stick on to what? The thin rubber the window slids up to?


----------

